# Managing Senior + Puppy



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I could use some advice. I asked this in the puppy section too.

I have a one year old puppy and a 10-1/2 year old senior who has arthritis and bicepital tendonitis in his shoulder. He becomes lame when he overdoes it.

When Gladys was little, the play wasn't a problem because she was much smaller. Now she's 55 lbs and he's gimping around almost every day. It's hard to rest him because they are always bugging each other and going at each other.

I use my leave it, sits, downs, stays. I use the crate if I have to.
The hard part is, I'll get done peeling her off him and bawl her out, only to have him instigating and continuing to lunge at and play with her!

Does anyone have any words of wisdom for me?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

You can offer supplements to your older dog....the over the counter Glucosamine/Chondroiton meds like GlycoFlex III or prescription meds like Dasaquin can make an amazing difference for many dogs (my senior is acting like a foolish pup again)...however, like people, some dogs dont get any significant results.

You can insist on some crate rest for your Senior every day.

You can exercise your pup separately and 'maybe' wear him out a bit... <hey it 'might' work ;-) >


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> You can offer supplements to your older dog....the over the counter Glucosamine/Chondroiton meds like GlycoFlex III or prescription meds like Dasaquin can make an amazing difference for many dogs (my senior is acting like a foolish pup again)...however, like people, some dogs dont get any significant results.
> 
> You can insist on some crate rest for your Senior every day.
> 
> You can exercise your pup separately and 'maybe' wear him out a bit... <hey it 'might' work ;-) >



Mary gives a lot of good suggestions here. And you may need to do a combination of them to be successful. If not on any supplement I would start one immediately I have seen it make the world of difference in my own dogs as they get up there in age. I have used Osteo BiFlex for my girls for years.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Obviously your senior loves the play. Our old dog would let our pup know when she didn't want to roughhouse. and he knew she meant business.
Since he likes it, I'd look into the arthritis supplements they recommended.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree with the others and use some suppliments if you are not using them already and to do some seperate playtime with the younger dog to help tire her out so your senior will get some rest time. You can use that time to do some one on one training, walks, so when playtime comes with him she wont be as rough or play as long. Hopefully that will help some.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks you guys, that was great advice. It was kind of in front of my face, but I didn't see it.

Boomer was on a ton of supplements - Glucosamine/Chondroitin/MSM, Fish oil, Mineral Goat Whey, and he gets Adequan and Acupuncture on top of it. I stopped the supplements in the summer when he had diarrhea but I can try starting them back up.

I feel guilty taking Gladys out and leaving Boomer home alone but if he's going to be limping, it doesn't leave me much choice. In fact, I can get him some rest without the crate, by getting her out of the house and get some exercise, which I actually could use myself! 

You guys are geniuses, thank you.


----------

